# Bowtech Allegiance



## Gerhard (Aug 3, 2005)

R5000 for the complete setup :wink:


----------



## daretobowhunt (Sep 24, 2006)

*Still available??*

What Mod is your bow? 05?06?
Is the limbs still OK and will Archers Edge replace them if there is a prob under guarantee?


----------

